# Is 3ds-cart.com legit?



## Evie (Jan 27, 2015)

Has anyone bought from http://www.3ds-cart.com ?

Legit?


----------



## migles (Jan 27, 2015)

can't find them listed in either shoptemp or gateway trusted resellers...

its funny how they put a ez3 in 1 on 3ds section... and still list K3ds card..


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 27, 2015)

Fake


----------

